# my new coyote gun



## ocpistol (Sep 4, 2008)

*Do you like?*​
Yes1150.00%No836.36%ADD MORE!!313.64%


----------



## ocpistol (Sep 4, 2008)

What do You guys think
armalite ar 15
.223
8-32x56 hammers scope
red dot scope
green laser (cannot be used while hunting)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I voted no. No offense to you however. I just do not like the look of the AR style guns. It looks like you got it set up how you like though. What is important is that you like it. Hope it helps you get some dogs! Good luck!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats allot of magnification for the scope I would go with a 3-9 power scope and keep it on 3 or 4x.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh geez I never read your scope magnification. I agree I think that is too much scope for a calling rifle!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree with the other posters. I use an AR 15 also and love them but I would take off as many bells and whistles as possible to lighten it up and put on a 3x9 or 4x12 or 4x14 max. I am no expert but I will just about guarantee you that if you leave that big scope on there, it WILL cost you coyotes and you will wish you didnt. I would also leave the scope on 3x or 4x most of the time also.

Just my .02

Good hunting to you,

Jaybic

P.S. Fallguy, that would be an interesting poll in itself. "Who has ever lost or missed a coyote due to to much scope or turned up to high?" Bet you would get tons of stories on that poll!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic said:


> P.S. Fallguy, that would be an interesting poll in itself. "Who has ever lost or missed a coyote due to to much scope or turned up to high?" Bet you would get tons of stories on that poll!


I can tell you right now that I have missed a few like that. The first time it happened it cost us third in a tournament and it was one of those mistakes worth a few hundred bucks!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I like it. Plenty accurate enough fast handeling. I like not having to work the bolt when shooting. I have gotten many doubles with only having to move the rifle. I personaly think I little much on the scope but that is just me. Granted I have used 42 power on my 50BMG (when I had one) to see a coyote that was looking at me threw some bushes. The 50 made it threw with plenty of hitting power to spair. Would a 223 made it threw the brush? I do not know. Would I have tried? YES.

I do like the green. I have painted my AR-15 a light tan camo pattern that also kind of works in the winter with the snow.

Other than that it should be a great rifle as long as you do your part.


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

Well we know the AR-15 is more than capable of achieving Minute of Coyote at 100 yards, so a humane kill won't be difficult.

Although I thought the best AR configuration for varmint hunting was supposed to have a fixed stock, 24" heavy free-float barrel and free float tube with attached bipod.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with the scope comments. I've lost coyotes before because I couldn't find them in the scope (dialed up too much magnification) when they were close. I voted "add more stuff" because I think the rifle would benefit from a good camo paint job, or a roll or two of Camoform wrap.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

i'd get a bipod or something and a tri-rail the bipod would come in handy on longer hunts


----------



## Coyote Charlie (Sep 7, 2008)

I voted Yes, maybe a little too much scope to be useful. I shoot a Rock River Arms Varmint A4 with a 20" barrel, I use a Bushnell 3200 5 X15 X40.


----------

